# No correct shutdown after update to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9

## gerrit

Hello,

I have compiled the current gentoo-dev-sources some days ago. Nearly everything works fine except that my machine isn't shutting down correctly any more. All I see is "power down." after shutting gentoo down. Also I can't do anything with standby modes. "echo -n 'mem' > /sys/power/state" or "echo -n 'standby' > /sys/power/state" just do nothing. Even hibernate with swsusp2 is not shutting down.

But all was okay with the former 2.6.8 gentoo-dev-sources kernel.

My mainboard is the MSI Neo2-P running with a P4 Northwood 3 GHz, SMP/Hyperthreading enabled in kernel.

Here is my kernel log:

```

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood syslog-ng[6669]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood syslog-ng[6669]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (root@northwood) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #7 SMP Thu Oct 28 19:05:13 CEST 2004

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 00000000000d8014 (reserved)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff8000 (ACPI data)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood BIOS-e820: 000000003fff8000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Warning only 896MB will be used.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood 896MB LOWMEM available.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood found SMP MP-table at 000fc0f0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood On node 0 totalpages: 229376

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood DMI 2.3 present.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fa3b0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff0000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff0030

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff00c0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: DSDT (v001  INTEL    I865G 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Built 1 zonelists

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Kernel command line: root=/dev/md0 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence resume2=swap:/dev/sda6

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood fbsplash: silent

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood fbsplash: theme emergence

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood APIC Verbosity level off not recognised use apic=verbose or apic=debug<6>Initializing CPU#0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c048c000 soft=c0484000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Detected 3042.955 MHz processor.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Using tsc for high-res timesource

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Memory: 903720k/917504k available (2397k kernel code, 13212k reserved, 973k data, 204k init, 0k highmem)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Calibrating delay loop... 6012.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=3006464)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Security Scaffold v1.0.0 initialized

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Capability LSM initialized

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Intel machine check architecture supported.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 09

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1463.00 usecs.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c048d000 soft=c0485000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Initializing CPU#1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Calibrating delay loop... 6078.46 BogoMIPS (lpj=3039232)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Intel machine check architecture supported.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 09

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Total of 2 processors activated (12091.39 BogoMIPS).

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Brought up 2 CPUs

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood checking if image is initramfs... it is

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Freeing initrd memory: 1002k freed

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood NET: Registered protocol family 16

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb81, last bus=2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Using configuration type 1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.ICHB._PRT]

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood SCSI subsystem initialized

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood usbcore: registered new driver hub

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.2[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Machine check exception polling timer started.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Starting balanced_irq

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood inotify init: minor=63

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V350, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9600 PRO)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:579f

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5833, set palette = c00c587f

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood vesafb: pmi: ports = a810 a816 a854 a838 a83c a85c a800 a804 a8b0 a8b2 a8b4 

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=3276

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, size 16384k

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood 3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood 0000:02:02.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0xb800. Vers LK1.1.19

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ICH5: chipset revision 2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Probing IDE interface ide0...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hda: SAMSUNG SP1614N, ATA DISK drive

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Using anticipatory io scheduler

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Probing IDE interface ide1...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-105S 012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Probing IDE interface ide2...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Probing IDE interface ide3...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Probing IDE interface ide4...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Probing IDE interface ide5...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hda: max request size: 1024KiB

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hda: cache flushes supported

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood libata version 1.02 loaded.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ata_piix version 1.02

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEC00 ctl 0xE802 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 18

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE400 ctl 0xE002 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 18

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ata1: SATA port has no device.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood scsi0 : ata_piix

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3c69 86:3c01 87:4003 88:20ff

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA7, 312581808 sectors: lba48

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood scsi1 : ata_piix

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG SP1614C   Rev: SW10

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 >

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem f881ec00

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000cc00

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000d000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000d400

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000d800

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood NET: Registered protocol family 2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood NET: Registered protocol family 1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood NET: Registered protocol family 17

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Software Suspend Core

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Software Suspend text mode support loading.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Software Suspend LZF Compression Driver registering.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Software Suspend Swap Writer registering.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI wakeup devices: 

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 EHCI ICHB PS2K  MC9 

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: autorun ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: considering sda5 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md:  adding sda5 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: sda3 has different UUID to sda5

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: sda2 has different UUID to sda5

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: sda1 has different UUID to sda5

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md:  adding hda8 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: hda6 has different UUID to sda5

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: hda5 has different UUID to sda5

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: hda2 has different UUID to sda5

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: created md3

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: bind<hda8>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: bind<sda5>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: running: <sda5><hda8>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md3: setting max_sectors to 64, segment boundary to 16383

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: looking at sda5

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   comparing sda5(33599808) with sda5(33599808)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   END

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: 1 zones

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: looking at hda8

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   comparing hda8(33591808) with sda5(33599808)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   NOT EQUAL

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   comparing hda8(33591808) with hda8(33591808)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   END

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: 2 zones

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: FINAL 2 zones

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: zone 1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: checking hda8 ... nope.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: checking sda5 ... contained as device 0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood (33599808) is smallest!.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: zone->nb_dev: 1, size: 8000

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: current zone offset: 33599808

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: done.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : md_size is 67191616 blocks.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 67183616 blocks.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : nb_zone is 2.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: considering sda3 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md:  adding sda3 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: sda2 has different UUID to sda3

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: sda1 has different UUID to sda3

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md:  adding hda6 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: hda5 has different UUID to sda3

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: hda2 has different UUID to sda3

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: created md2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: bind<hda6>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: bind<sda3>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: running: <sda3><hda6>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md2: setting max_sectors to 64, segment boundary to 16383

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: looking at sda3

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   comparing sda3(29302464) with sda3(29302464)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   END

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: 1 zones

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: looking at hda6

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   comparing hda6(29302464) with sda3(29302464)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   EQUAL

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: FINAL 1 zones

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: done.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : md_size is 58604928 blocks.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 58604928 blocks.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : Allocating 4 bytes for hash.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: considering sda2 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md:  adding sda2 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: sda1 has different UUID to sda2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md:  adding hda5 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: hda2 has different UUID to sda2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: created md1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: bind<hda5>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: bind<sda2>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: running: <sda2><hda5>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: considering sda1 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md:  adding sda1 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md:  adding hda2 ...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: created md0

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: bind<hda2>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: bind<sda1>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: running: <sda1><hda2>

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md0: setting max_sectors to 64, segment boundary to 16383

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: looking at sda1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   comparing sda1(24418688) with sda1(24418688)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   END

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: 1 zones

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: looking at hda2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   comparing hda2(24418688) with sda1(24418688)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0:   EQUAL

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: FINAL 1 zones

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0: done.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : md_size is 48837376 blocks.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 48837376 blocks.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood raid0 : Allocating 4 bytes for hash.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood md: ... autorun DONE.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Software Suspend 2.1: Swap space signature found.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Software Suspend 2.1: Suspending enabled.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Software Suspend 2.1: Checking for image...

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Software Suspend 2.1: This is normal swap space.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md0: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood hub 2-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using address 3

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md0: using ordered data mode

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md0: journal params: device md0, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md0: checking transaction log (md0)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md0: replayed 11 transactions in 0 seconds

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md0: Using r5 hash to sort names

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Mounted devfs on /dev

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood Adding 497972k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md0: Removing [2 120625 0x0 SD]..done

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md0: There were 1 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood usbcore: registered new driver usblp

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood EXT3 FS on md1, internal journal

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md2: using ordered data mode

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md2: journal params: device md2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md2: checking transaction log (md2)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md2: replayed 14 transactions in 0 seconds

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md2: Using r5 hash to sort names

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md3: using ordered data mode

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md3: journal params: device md3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md3: checking transaction log (md3)

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md3: replayed 20 transactions in 0 seconds

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ReiserFS: md3: Using r5 hash to sort names

Oct 29 09:18:39 northwood ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Oct 29 09:18:41 northwood portmap[7128]: user rpc not found, reverting to user bin

Oct 29 09:18:42 northwood nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

Oct 29 09:18:42 northwood ntpd[7207]: listening on 192.168.0.2

Oct 29 09:18:42 northwood ntpd[7207]: ntp engine ready

Oct 29 09:18:42 northwood cron[7254]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)

Oct 29 09:18:42 northwood cron[7254]: (cron.update) ORPHAN (no passwd entry)

Oct 29 09:18:42 northwood init: Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'emergence'

Oct 29 09:18:43 northwood fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

Oct 29 09:18:45 northwood mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x1000000

Oct 29 09:18:46 northwood drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

Oct 29 09:18:46 northwood drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

Oct 29 09:18:48 northwood gdmgreeter[7676]: No default session link found. Using Failsafe GNOME.

Oct 29 09:18:56 northwood gdm(pam_unix)[7636]: session opened for user gerrit by (uid=0)

```

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,

gerrit

----------

## hecatomb

What do your APM setting in kernel look like?

```
zgrep CONFIG_APM /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## gerrit

 *hecatomb wrote:*   

> What do your APM setting in kernel look like?
> 
> ```
> zgrep CONFIG_APM /proc/config.gz
> ```
> ...

 

I don't use APM, all important ACPI options are set:

```

> grep CONFIG_APM /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_APM is not set

> grep CONFIG_ACPI /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

```

----------

## hecatomb

Have you used the exact same config to compile 2.6.8 and 2.6.9?

Try to compile APM into your kernel. I googled and this seems to help a lot of people.

----------

## gerrit

 *hecatomb wrote:*   

> Have you used the exact same config to compile 2.6.8 and 2.6.9?
> 
> Try to compile APM into your kernel. I googled and this seems to help a lot of people.

 

Yes. I didn't change anything important in the new kernel config. I've read on the net that the APIC can be a problem in 2.6.9. But I can't deactivate it when using SMP and hyperthreading. I tried to pass apic=off to the kernel but that didn't change anything.

I don't want to use APM. I have always used ACPI without this problem. APM instead causes some other weird behaviour as I experienced.

----------

## tobimat80

Well, I have the same problem. I'm only able to reboot. Kernels: 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 and 2.6.10-rc1-mm1. Kernels 2.6.8* worked. ??

----------

## dsd

maybe you could try kernel 2.6.10-rc1?

edit: and please open a bug about this at https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## tobimat80

 *dsd wrote:*   

> maybe you could try kernel 2.6.10-rc1?
> 
> edit: and please open a bug about this at https://bugs.gentoo.org

 

Ok. Same with 2.6.10-rc1. Will now open a bug - report.

----------

## tobimat80

Seems to be a problem with the acpi - patches in the 2.6.9/10 kernel. Look at this http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3405  :Wink: 

----------

## rudy

Same problem here with a MSI mainboard: here my dmesg:

Linux version 2.6.9-nitro2 (root@serenity) (version gcc 3.4.2 20041025 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.2-r3, ssp-3.4.1-1, pie-8.7.6.5)) #5 Wed Nov 17 11:24:41 CET 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000dc014 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff8000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fc0f0

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fa3b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff0030

ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT INTEL865 0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fff00c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001  INTEL    I865G 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 20 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

fbsplash: verbose

fbsplash: theme emergence

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2000.835 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 513304k/524224k available (3255k kernel code, 10332k reserved, 1169k data, 168k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3964.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=1982464)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 588k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb81, last bus=2

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.ICHB._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - p162-11n, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e2e0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce316, set palette = c00ce380

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 86 kHz, clk = 150 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4096

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: Printer, Canon BJC-2100

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using cfq io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

ub: sizeof ub_scsi_cmd 60 ub_dev 924

usbcore: registered new driver ub

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc400, 00:08:54:16:c8:3d, IRQ 185

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

eth1: Identified chip type is 'RTL8169s/8110s'.

eth1: RTL8169 at 0xe0802e00, 00:0c:76:80:d3:9c, IRQ 169

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: WDC WD400BB-32CXA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: HL-DT-ST GCE-8400B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4 < hdb5 >

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 201, pci mem e0804c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 177, io base 0000e000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 185, io base 0000e400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 193, io base 0000e800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 177, io base 0000ec00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.7rc2.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Live! (rev.6) at 0xc800, irq 209

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices:

USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 EHCI ICHB PS2K  MC9

ReiserFS: hdb3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

chmp: You didn't use a module/boot parameter... Trying the value defined in CONFIG instead.

chmp: The interval set in CONFIG seems to be OK. Using it as the polling interval.

chmp: Polling interval of HID mouse "0x40" changed from 10 ms to 2 ms! (500 Hz)

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

ReiserFS: hdb3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb3: journal params: device hdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb3: checking transaction log (hdb3)

ReiserFS: hdb3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Adding 1638620k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

----------

## sibov

same issue with my MSI Mainboard i think it's a faulty dsdt or something  :Confused: 

But with every kernel < 2.6.9 shutdown with powering off works quite well.

 :Twisted Evil:  VERY STRANGE BEHAVIOUR  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## happen

same problem on my Dell GX240 (1.6 P4 Northwood, Intel 845 Chipset). Worked fine in 2.6.8.

----------

## gerrit

The shutdown problem on my MSI mainboard was solved by adding

```

acpi_os_name="Microsoft Windows" 

```

to the kernel boot options in grub.conf.

More information can be found here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1898473#1898473

----------

## sibov

 *gerrit wrote:*   

> The shutdown problem on my MSI mainboard was solved by adding
> 
> ```
> 
> acpi_os_name="Microsoft Windows" 
> ...

 

 :Wink:  that works for me 2. But on 2.6.10-nitro2 it doesn't

----------

